# Tapper's License



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

How many here have the requirement for a Tapper's License in your state to connect to the last 10' leading to the main sewer.


There's only 40-50 in my area, tomorrow will add another with my certification. I rarely do outside work but this job calls for it. 

And the irony?


Had 3 calls, in two weeks for that very license. Numerous plumbers will be coming to me now to gain that permission slip next time they have to deal with the local sewage treatment plant. 

$150 for the application. 

Had to be bonded ($5750) which was inexpensive for the yearly insurance premium.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Im licensed to the main in most ohio communities and have my live rapper for water in quite a few.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

What exactly does this endorsement allow a plumber to do ?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Leach713 said:


> What exactly does this endorsement allow a plumber to do ?



The ability to connect/reconnect to the main, being responsible for the connection point in the event that a backfill or future change in ground movement compromises the connection, any or all damage resulting thereof.


As we all know, groundwater, backfill, anything can cause that connection to move/shift/fail. 

Significant sand backfill is part of the one we are doing tomorrow.


You're expected "now" to hole saw through any main sewer, manhole stack and keep the piece that's removed, inspected as well. 

No more core drilling, angle grinder or crude attempt to enter the sewer piping system. Certain angle at point of entry as well. 


Another body of knowledge that adds another feather in my cap, ability to earn income. Got a good relationship with another plumber that can do all my digs now. Good move. 


Landed a 30G job, 400' of pipe will be laid on this property between sewer main, complete subsurface water drainage system to carry water off from the structure to a retention pond in the back of home.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> The ability to connect/reconnect to the main, being responsible for the connection point in the event that a backfill or future change in ground movement compromises the connection, any or all damage resulting thereof. As we all know, groundwater, backfill, anything can cause that connection to move/shift/fail. Significant sand backfill is part of the one we are doing tomorrow. You're expected "now" to hole saw through any main sewer, manhole stack and keep the piece that's removed, inspected as well. No more core drilling, angle grinder or crude attempt to enter the sewer piping system. Certain angle at point of entry as well. Another body of knowledge that adds another feather in my cap, ability to earn income. Got a good relationship with another plumber that can do all my digs now. Good move. Landed a 30G job, 400' of pipe will be laid on this property between sewer main, complete subsurface water drainage system to carry water off from the structure to a retention pond in the back of home.


What does this hole install requires? Beside the fact of making a hole.
Ok I get it now , with that license you get to do sewer taps.
In my neck of the woods plumbers are allowed to do taps without any special license.
I guess your state just want that $$$$,
But then again you gonna be getting that $$$

Now out here certain part of the city saddles are illegal. 
If connecting to a city main and the main is concrete you must install a concrete wye with a no hub for PVC transition 
If the the city main is plastic you must used approved ferncos for PVC wye transition with backfill if stabilized sand. But this is only applys for city main that are 6"-8" ,if 10" -24" then the city comes out and does the tap.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds to me like the city doesn't want to employ a licensed Plumber.
Same reason they sub out inspections, absolve themselves of any responsibility.
Also don't need to supply benefits and pension.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> How many here have the requirement for a Tapper's License in your state to connect to the last 10' leading to the main sewer.
> 
> 
> There's only 40-50 in my area, tomorrow will add another with my certification. I rarely do outside work but this job calls for it.
> ...


down here in this part of ky you can do your own sewer taps if the sewer company refuses to do them,but far as I know,anybody can tap a sewer line in this part of the state(south central region)


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> The ability to connect/reconnect to the main, being responsible for the connection point in the event that a backfill or future change in ground movement compromises the connection, any or all damage resulting thereof.
> 
> 
> As we all know, groundwater, backfill, anything can cause that connection to move/shift/fail.
> ...


SA-WEEEET!:thumbsup:


----------

